

Show HN: Close to my first MVP, An API that'll let you print and mail documents - jspaur
http://www.trypaper.com
Thoughts, questions, feedback?
======
allang
The concept itself is pretty great, though I'm not sure if something like this
has ever been implemented before. It seems like such an "of course" product
that you'd expect it to already exist (though perhaps not as a really simple
API).

Aside from the concept, the page design could use a little work. Here are 3
suggestions that'll improve your landing page big time.

1\. You're doing a good job by sticking to (what seems to be) a grid, but you
need to tighten the grid up. The last row is just hanging there, and you could
definitely benefit from bringing more attention to it.

2\. Designers would refer to this kind of padding and spacing as
claustrophobic. You should consider padding things out a little more and
adding breathing room. In the header area, try padding out above and below the
headline. In the lower section with each feature callout, give it some top-
padding.

3\. Try reducing the contrast of the body text in the features section, as
well as lowering the font size by 1px and increasing the line-height by 2px.
For example: <http://imgur.com/tw8QT>

4\. Be sure to vertically center the icons with the h3 text. They're off a
little. It's nitpicking, but it counts.

5\. The 45deg line in the header background is working against you. Your
product is dead simple, your landing page is stripped to the bone. Keep with
it — don't add needless textures.

Hope this was helpful and constructive.

~~~
jspaur
i appreciate the feedback a ton, i'm going to see if i can get a few of those
changes in here soon! i always enjoy hearing from someone with a better design
eye :)

as to the product idea, there are a few places that have pulled it off in
niche places (postcards for instance), and few high profile (similar) attempts
in the late 90's (Royal Mail & MSFT via 'RelayOne'). we're out to make it easy
for other devs to leverage our printing infrastructure with a no-bull approach
to this :)

------
mattkrebs
Interesting idea, easy of use will be the key for developers and businesses. I
feel like starting up my own Publishers Clearinghouse Sweepstakes with this
API.

------
jspaur
i'd love any feedback on the site, interest in the idea, or questions about
the plan!

